# East Texas/all of La, prepare for a little blow and rain



## greybeard (Jun 20, 2017)

Probably going to get wet in some of the south as well.
Tropical Storm Cindy.
https://www.wunderground.com/hurricane/atlantic/2017/tropical-storm-cindy






I could use the rain.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 20, 2017)

Ugh...!    I'm hoping I'm juuuuuust a tiny little bit tooo far west...but who knows?   And, we don't need the rain here...(unless it gets me out of work)!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 20, 2017)

Guess I better concentrate tomorrow on building driveway berms and deflection levies so my driveway doesn't turn into a(nother) river and wash into my backyard... I have no issue with rain... I mean my pastures are growing faster than I can keep up with them anyway,  why not add a good dose of water to the mix and see if they can grow even faster.  Well, I moved here because they got rain... can't complain too much when it happens.


----------

